# What is the best way to join 3/4" redwood slabs?



## Kjroblek (May 13, 2020)

I have 3/4" redwood slabs I'd like to join for an outdoor end table. Ultimately attaching to a Doug fire base. I am concerned about splitting if I use a pocket hole jig to join the redwood. Any suggestions, I am novice so help would be appreciated. Thank u


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Just glue them together. First prepare the edges as best as you can gaps in the middle that you can close up with clamps is better then gaps on the ends. 
Slabs are thicker those are just boards.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Be sure to use a waterproof glue like TB III and be sure to allow for the top to shrink and swell. Screws through slots from below would be simple. Use washers under the heads of the screws to allow them to slide a bit. You can tighten the screws in the center, but the rest should be just snug.


----------



## OldFord (May 19, 2020)

If you have access to a domino reg. or XL (Festool) it's a solid method. I build a 8/4 staircase using only dominos and TB III and it's a beast and has shown no trouble with expansion.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> If you have access to a domino reg. or XL (Festool) it s a solid method. I build a 8/4 staircase using only dominos and TB III and it s a beast and has shown no trouble with expansion.
> 
> - OldFord


Dominos, dowels or biscuits add strength to end grain joints. For long grain glue ups they add minimal strength but are good for alignment purposes.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

You could also tongue and groove their long edges with a router and T&G bit set, and glue them up. The T&G will keep them aligned better than most methods.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

+1 to just joint and join with titebond 3 (or other waterproof glue).


----------

